# Putters



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I have two putters, one is the ping Gi5 and the other is an Adams.
With either putter I'm consistent with my putts good one time bad the next. With these fancy looking putters that are out there are there or do these putters give a better feel for stroking the ball or is this beauty in the eye of the beholder. Right now I believe a putter is a putter and it is only as good as the player.:dunno:

Would it be worth having the wife get upset with me looking for a new putter other than having style or thinking it might improve this part of the game. The lob and Gap wedges did. Give me your thoughts on this


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I have two putters, one is the ping Gi5 and the other is an Adams.
> With either putter I'm consistent with my putts good one time bad the next. With these fancy looking putters that are out there are there or do these putters give a better feel for stroking the ball or is this beauty in the eye of the beholder. Right now I believe a putter is a putter and it is only as good as the player.:dunno:
> 
> Would it be worth having the wife get upset with me looking for a new putter other than having style or thinking it might improve this part of the game. The lob and Gap wedges did. Give me you thoughts on this


All I can say is that my Enterprise putter works better for me than the Odyssey that I used for the previous 8 years. I have 2 other friends who also swear by it, and one who hasn't been helped by it. 

Does that help?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I brought a fancy big headed tommy armour one and I didn't really like it to much I used it for a few rounds and now i've gone back to my wilson blade putter and i works heaps better for me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I brought a fancy big headed tommy armour one and I didn't really like it to much I used it for a few rounds and now i've gone back to my wilson blade putter and i works heaps better for me.


That is what I have the blade putters. like I mentioned are these newer putter in their design allowing the golfer to have a better feel for the stroke?


----------



## Okiezac (Nov 10, 2008)

im still not sure what putters work best for me.. thats an art im trying to perfect..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Putters only work temporarily. All of them are fickle, unloving, devious turds that betray you the minute you think you have found the one with magic. :cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> That is what I have the blade putters. like I mentioned are these newer putter in their design allowing the golfer to have a better feel for the stroke?



Well my new fancy felt like it gave me less feel them my most of the trusty blade putter


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Putters only work temporarily. All of them are fickle, unloving, devious turds that betray you the minute you think you have found the one with magic. :cheeky4:


Dennis: So these evil monsters we stroke with are only has good as the hands that hold them.

Bad day on the Green I take it


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

From everyones comments and reviewing the equiment review thread I'm just going to use the ping G5i that I currently have.


----------

